# Rees Mogg mobbed.



## Red Sky (Feb 3, 2018)

Jacob Rees-Mogg involved in scuffle at university campus

Struggling to see the point In this especially as it seems to have been an 'Antifa' effort.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 3, 2018)

Crap protest. Noone gave him a slap. 1/10. Must try harder.


----------



## newbie (Feb 3, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> Jacob Rees-Mogg involved in scuffle at university campus
> 
> Struggling to see the point In this especially as it seems to have been an 'Antifa' effort.


people go to meeting, stand at back and heckle
speaker goes to back and confronts them
audience members join him
pushing and shoving ensues.

all takes place at a university.  I'm not sure looking for a point in anything student related is particularly worthwhile, but frankly RM should have dealt with hecklers in the time honoured fashion- wit, sarcasm, sneering- rather than storming off stage to get in their faces and invite physical confrontation.	

He's a canny politician, that one.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Feb 3, 2018)

I spent half my time at university heckling (and occasionally storming the stage etc) politicians and industry leaders when they were doing guest lectures.  Utterly pointless, looking back.  But a time honoured tradition of student politics, and one he should know how to deal with. And arseholes tories up for a physical fight (at my uni mostly very wealthy agriculture students) is also a feature of student politics which he shouldn't have wound up by going to the back.  He well knows it, which is why he's now saying the protesters weren't physically threatening etc.  But its got him looking less like the stereotype that people think he embodies, so its all done him well.

Angela Rayner's and Jo Swinson's kneejerk reactions - and the fact that they haven't retracted them despite what Rees-Mog and various people who were actually there has said - is disgusting, but predictable.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 3, 2018)

Cunt is heckled. That is the point. People like him should not be able to travel and spread their vile views unimpeded.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 3, 2018)

Looking at the video, there's a red-faced, thick-necked, short-haired guy in a white shirt who seems to actually initiate the physical stuff with the kids in hoodies.

Wonder who he was affiliated with?


----------



## bimble (Feb 3, 2018)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Looking at the video, there's a red-faced, thick-necked, short-haired guy in a white shirt who seems to actually initiate the physical stuff with the kids in hoodies.
> 
> Wonder who he was affiliated with?


There's a conspiracy theory on twitter that the white shirted guy was a mogg-plant.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 3, 2018)

Is it the same short haired white shirt guy who pushes the hoodie kid from behind in the video here or a different one?

Protesters call Jacob Rees-Mogg 'Nazi' and 'racist' before UWE violence

Edited to add: I think this is actually where the physical bit starts right?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2018)

bimble said:


> There's a conspiracy theory on twitter that the white shirted guy was a mogg-plant.


or in technical parlance, a moggy


----------



## Geri (Feb 3, 2018)

The bloke in the white shirt started the physical stuff. Also, someone seems to have punched the girl (can't quite see it from the video but she seems to have been hit in the face).


----------



## tim (Feb 3, 2018)

Beatlemania all over again!


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 3, 2018)

Geri said:


> Also, someone seems to have punched the girl (can't quite see it from the video but she seems to have been hit in the face).


*waits for someone to blame it on a trans woman*


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh ffs

Anyway, UWE - _the shit one._


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 3, 2018)

_The decline of the bristol mob._

I blame momentum.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 3, 2018)

Geri said:


> The bloke in the white shirt started the physical stuff. Also, someone seems to have punched the girl (can't quite see it from the video but she seems to have been hit in the face).


She says it was the white shirted guy on her Twitter (which I read this morning but can’t find now).


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 3, 2018)

Sea Star said:


> *waits for someone to blame it on a trans woman*



Only you have brought trans into it thus far.


----------



## Red Sky (Feb 3, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> _The decline of the bristol mob._
> 
> I blame momentum.



Probably not their finest hour but this was hardly the most critical occasion.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Only you have brought trans into it thus far.


don't needle ss


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> _The decline of the bristol mob._
> 
> I blame momentum.


nothing like the auld days


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 3, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> don't needle ss



Hark at the arch-needler!


----------



## tim (Feb 3, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> _The decline of the bristol mob._
> 
> I blame momentum.



I blame Putin, because everyone else will if Moggy becomes Prime minister and I want to be at the front of the queue for once. 

MOGGY MOGGY MOGGY OUT OUT OUT!


----------



## Poot (Feb 3, 2018)

The man who plays Jacob Rees-Mogg was marvellous though. He never slips out of character, does he? In my opinion his method acting skills are very much on a par with the man who plays Boris Johnson.


----------



## tim (Feb 3, 2018)

His father William Rees Moggy was an absurd shot too



> In one of his entertaining memoirs, Simon Raven describes the panic Rees-Mogg created at Charterhouse when he spread the rumour that masturbation caused syphilis in a priggish attempt to stamp out solitary vice. Rees-Mogg also appears in Raven’s novels as a character called Somerset Lloyd-James who, under a mask of moral rectitude, climbs the greasy pole to power .



Soothing tedium of the Mogadon memoirs


----------



## alex_ (Feb 3, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> _The decline of the bristol mob._
> 
> I blame momentum.



I blame mogmentum.


----------



## gosub (Feb 3, 2018)

bimble said:


> There's a conspiracy theory on twitter that the white shirted guy was a mogg-plant.


 That's almost a tacit admission this sort of shit is actually good for Rees Moog.  If this is 'antifash' then I'm reminded of the bit in Animal Farm where you can't tell the difference between the pigs and the humans


Edited coz of wrong quote   (was only half paying attention due to being pleasantly surprised by Wales)


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2018)

gosub said:


> That's almost a tacit admission this sort of shit is actually good for Rees Moog.  If this is 'antifash' then I'm reminded of the bit in Animal Farm where you can't tell the difference between the pigs and the humans


i would be surprised if it was anti-fascists as they tend not to go for tory mps.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 3, 2018)

Badgers said:


>



That’s the tweet I read. He doesn’t look much like a student tbh.

I don’t think this is a particularly important incident tbh except as an example of how you can have protestors attacked by the audience, Rees-Mogg himself saying the protestors weren’t violent and didn’t push him, numerous videos showing what happened, and still the story is “antifa no-platformers try to suppress free speech with violence”.


----------



## YouSir (Feb 3, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That’s the tweet I read. He doesn’t look much like a student tbh.
> 
> I don’t think this is a particularly important incident tbh except as an example of how you can have protestors attacked by the audience, Rees-Mogg himself saying the protestors weren’t violent and didn’t push him, numerous videos showing what happened, and still the story is “antifa no-platformers try to suppress free speech with violence”.



The right has only just discovered AntiFash apparently, it's all a terrible revelation to them that anyone was fighting anyone.


----------



## Anju (Feb 3, 2018)

The problem with this is that it feeds the "Alt left" are the oppressive anti democratic, anti free speech, liberal left elite narrative that seems to be taking off at the moment. If you got a bunch of torykippers together with a sketch artist and asked them to describe Jeremy Corbyn's perfect day out this is what they would come up with. When you add the Churchill cafe protest it's bordering on satire or if you read the Mail, Sun, Express, Telegraph it's confirmation of everything you believe and a reason to vote Conservative regardless of whether they are totally incompetent.

You see and hear "Antifa" in the news and more so on social media fairly frequently now and people who wouldn't have know what it meant or who it referred to a year ago are now labelling any even slightly noisy left leaning group antifa. It seems as if the right have taken the accusations previously levelled at them and successfully turned them on the left. We're now at a point where Tommy Robinson made it on to Sky news and also seems to be getting away with playing the victim card with his the police won't act  because I'm white and people are threatening to kill my kids.

Personally I find it scary that this story has been reported on by every mainstream media outlet. I can only think that the politically active among you don't seem bothered because the prospect of chanting moggy moggy moggy out out out is so exciting you sort of want him to make it to PM.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 3, 2018)

At least smash his fuckin face in & run a decent fuckin story.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 126671


Same puce face tones as these fellas:


----------



## tim (Feb 4, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Same puce face tones as these fellas:
> View attachment 126695



Yes,  we ruddy cheeked middle-aged men are all right-wing and bigots

Fuck you and your absurd racist clichés


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2018)

tim said:


> Yes,  we ruddy cheeked middle-aged men are all right-wing and bigots
> 
> Fuck you and your absurd racist clichés


FTR I have similar facial toning, so it's perfectly acceptable for me to make pejorative comments about the aforementioned purple faced prejudiced twats


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 4, 2018)

Im beginning to think that, rather than being some wierdo clown, Rees Mogg is actually a conniving, ruthless dogmatist who knows exactly what he is doing. A dangerous man.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 4, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Im beginning to think that, rather than being some wierdo clown, Rees Mogg is actually a conniving, ruthless dogmatist who knows exactly what he is doing. A dangerous man.


Possibly, but we thought that about Boris Johnson and it turns out that, behind the clown facade, he's an idiot.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 4, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Possibly, but we thought that about Boris Johnson and it turns out that, behind the clown facade, he's an idiot.



Johnson is lazy so tries to blag his way through with bluster. Rees Mogg comes accross as someone who does his homework.


----------



## gosub (Feb 4, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Johnson is lazy so tries to blag his way through with bluster. Rees Mogg comes accross as someone who does his homework.


You heard him on Brexit?


----------



## alex_ (Feb 4, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Johnson is lazy so tries to blag his way through with bluster. Rees Mogg comes accross as someone who does his homework.



Compared to Boris, Donald trump does his homework.

Alex


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 4, 2018)

Anju said:


> Personally I find it scary that this story has been reported on by every mainstream media outlet. I can only think that the politically active among you don't seem bothered because the prospect of chanting moggy moggy moggy out out out is so exciting you sort of want him to make it to PM.



It’s because there’s no danger of the public confusing anyone with daft students.


----------



## gosub (Feb 4, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> It’s because there’s no danger of the public confusing anyone with daft students.


Josh Connor is an ex student


----------



## tim (Feb 4, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> FTR I have similar facial toning, so it's perfectly acceptable for me to make pejorative comments about the aforementioned purple faced prejudiced twats



Self-hating ruddy Northerner.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 4, 2018)

I know the idea that the Tories are actually a bunch of clowns who have no idea what they're doing is pretty awful, and that it's much nicer to think that underneath the disorganised idiot facade it's all Machiavelli shit because at least it means there's some order to the world and you might be able to out-think them, but tbh they really are like that. You can tell because when they _do_ try some sort of Machiavelli shit it's really, really obvious. This isn't some setup by Mogg, it's exactly what it looks like - his supporters starting on a bunch of shouty protestors, him vaguely wandering in and not doing anything, and the press framing it all as terrible violent left-wing censorship because they want to and they can shoehorn it into that category.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Feb 6, 2018)

Antifart what a bunch of sad losers. Middle class, pathetic embarrassment to the left. Unfortunately for the rest of us these same people are the next Rees Moggs. We toil away at our real jobs whilst they don fancy dress for a year or two then move back into their posh home counties homes and jobs in the city. For me it is a toss up for who i despise the most Rees Mogg or the self righteous posho demonstrators. And as for "he hit a girl" ! I thought we were all the same now, of course that once again shows where these cock wombles are really at with their dead on cooler than cool politics.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 6, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Im beginning to think that, rather than being some wierdo clown, Rees Mogg is actually a conniving, ruthless dogmatist who knows exactly what he is doing. A dangerous man.


Yeah I stuck this on the Tory death spiral thread but it probably belongs here:

Beneath the mask, Jacob Rees-Mogg is a dangerous and deceitful bully

'On indefinite secondment from the mid-18th century...'


----------



## The Flying Pig (Feb 6, 2018)

Just had another look at the "you just punched a girl" bit! Are those plonkers serious, I really don't think they can have ever seen a real punch.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 6, 2018)

The Flying Pig said:


> Antifart what a bunch of sad losers. Middle class, pathetic embarrassment to the left. Unfortunately for the rest of us these same people are the next Rees Moggs. We toil away at our real jobs whilst they don fancy dress for a year or two then move back into their posh home counties homes and jobs in the city. For me it is a toss up for who i despise the most Rees Mogg or the self righteous posho demonstrators. And as for "he hit a girl" ! I thought we were all the same now, of course that once again shows where these cock wombles are really at with their dead on cooler than cool politics.



Thanks for that. Perhaps - if you have time away from your proletarian toil - you could enlighten us as to what is acceptable political activism. Aside from the worthy pursuit of ignorantly sneering at others via the internet.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Feb 6, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Thanks for that. Perhaps - if you have time away from your proletarian toil - you could enlighten us as to what is acceptable political activism. Aside from the worthy pursuit of ignorantly sneering at others via the internet.


Firstly pick a worthy cause. Get involved on the street and in your community in spreading awareness of the consequences of government plans for the NHS and how to oppose those plans. Contact your STP's. That should get you up and running for starters.


----------



## Geri (Feb 6, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> She says it was the white shirted guy on her Twitter (which I read this morning but can’t find now).


 
I watched it again, from a different angle, and I don't think he punched her at all. He seems to be lifting his hand up as if to push something away.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2018)

The Flying Pig said:


> Firstly pick a worthy cause. Get involved on the street and in your community in spreading awareness of the consequences of government plans for the NHS and how to oppose those plans. Contact your STP's. That should get you up and running for starters.


yeh that will play well, telling people how to run the campaign from the start


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Yeah I stuck this on the Tory death spiral thread but it probably belongs here:
> 
> Beneath the mask, Jacob Rees-Mogg is a dangerous and deceitful bully
> 
> 'On indefinite secondment from the mid-18th century...'


not sure what the 18th century did to deserve this slur


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2018)

The Flying Pig said:


> Antifart what a bunch of sad losers. Middle class, pathetic embarrassment to the left. Unfortunately for the rest of us these same people are the next Rees Moggs. We toil away at our real jobs whilst they don fancy dress for a year or two then move back into their posh home counties homes and jobs in the city. For me it is a toss up for who i despise the most Rees Mogg or the self righteous posho demonstrators. And as for "he hit a girl" ! I thought we were all the same now, of course that once again shows where these cock wombles are really at with their dead on cooler than cool politics.


could you name and shame some of these people who have got jobs in the city and posh home counties homes?

or are you just full of shit? my money's on the latter


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> FTR I have similar facial toning, so it's perfectly acceptable for me to make pejorative comments about the aforementioned purple faced prejudiced twats


----------



## Red Sky (Feb 6, 2018)

The Flying Pig said:


> Antifart what a bunch of sad losers. Middle class, pathetic embarrassment to the left. Unfortunately for the rest of us these same people are the next Rees Moggs. We toil away at our real jobs whilst they don fancy dress for a year or two then move back into their posh home counties homes and jobs in the city. For me it is a toss up for who i despise the most Rees Mogg or the self righteous posho demonstrators. And as for "he hit a girl" ! I thought we were all the same now, of course that once again shows where these cock wombles are really at with their dead on cooler than cool politics.



The Left, full to the brim of "the only working class person on the Left "


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 126671


he's just thinking about who to punch next


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 6, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> he's just thinking about who to punch next



Himself?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Himself?


most likely


----------



## The Flying Pig (Feb 6, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh that will play well, telling people how to run the campaign from the start


Keep up!!!!! the campaign has been running for some time!!! But you are allowed to join in, ninja attire optional as I found out last week.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Feb 6, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> The Left, full to the brim of "the only working class person on the Left "


No there are plenty out here like me, it is just we tend to put our efforts into more community based local issues rather than doning our fancy dress for the evening and shouting 'nazi' at someone who obviously is not a nazi, it is just too frigging weird for most normal people.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Feb 6, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> could you name and shame some of these people who have got jobs in the city and posh home counties homes?
> 
> or are you just full of shit? my money's on the latter


Full of shit? you decide, I really am not too fussed. Turn the question on it's head, Name the stalwats who have not returned to their home counties safe havens and have not got a slick job! Now that should get you thinking.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2018)

The Flying Pig said:


> Full of shit? you decide, I really am not too fussed. Turn the question on it's head, Name the stalwats who have not returned to their home counties safe havens and have not got a slick job! Now that should get you thinking.


Yeh, i thought as much - it's just your usual vapid farting


----------



## The Flying Pig (Feb 6, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh, i thought as much - it's just your usual vapid farting


Let me help you, think  SWP, then think where some of them are now, antifa now appears to be following the same pattern. I am only trying to help you as I already know how many have stayed true to their class.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 6, 2018)

The Flying Pig said:


> Let me help you, think  SWP, then think where some of them are now, antifa now appears to be following the same pattern. I am only trying to help you as I already know how many have stayed true to their class.


antifa aren't an organisation tho are they, and they do more than sell papers and suck the life out of movements
swappies can fuck off


----------



## manji (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Lurdan (Feb 6, 2018)

The Flying Pig said:


> it is just we tend to put our efforts into more community based local issues rather than doning our fancy dress for the evening and shouting 'nazi' at someone who obviously is not a nazi, it is just too frigging weird for most normal people.



Speaking of fancy dress here's martial arts instructor Paul Townsley, the "man in the white shirt"







Fortunately its all a big misunderstanding


> His family contacted police yesterday complaining that they had been harassed by left-wing activists and the media since the picture emerged. They said he had worn the SS uniform only to a fancy-dress party.



So just like members of the middle class left cosplaying as working class then.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Feb 6, 2018)

ddraig said:


> antifa aren't an organisation tho are they, and they do more than sell papers and suck the life out of movements
> swappies can fuck off


Swappies and antifart can fuk off as far as I am concerned!


----------



## The Flying Pig (Feb 6, 2018)

Lurdan said:


> Speaking of fancy dress here's martial arts instructor Paul Townsley, the "man in the white shirt"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what some of the upper classes do for fun dress up like nazis, all the way to the royal family. Dressing up just makes you a total prick! not a nazi.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Feb 6, 2018)

manji said:


>



No Mr Golding this is not Anti Fascist Action, AFA were top class!!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 6, 2018)

There’s always someone isn’t there. Back in my day we did protesting right, not like kids today with their iPhones and rap music, they’ve gone soft.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Feb 6, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There’s always someone isn’t there. Back in my day we did protesting right, not like kids today with their iPhones and rap music, they’ve gone soft.


The only difference in your comment is that I am still in action, but as most of you know I will not stand at militant demos with todays fake flakey antifa.


----------



## Red Sky (Feb 6, 2018)

The Flying Pig said:


> The only difference in your comment is that I am still in action, but as most of you know I will not stand at militant demos with todays fake flakey antifa.



You're a bell end and a fantasist. 

I fear for whichever community group you've latched onto.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Feb 6, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> You're a bell end and a fantasist.
> 
> I fear for whichever community group you've latched onto.


I don't really care what you think,  I only know that I have many true friends and comrades within the organisations I am involved with. People who tend to be divisive and name calling like yourself get short change with us, we don't suffer fools lightly. As the plonker antifart idiot shouting " Kill Jeremy Hunt" at one recent meeting found, go back to where you came from and shout it out to your masked friends.


----------



## 19force8 (Feb 6, 2018)

So

Jess Phillips: Rabble who invaded Rees-Mogg speech are a rabble who match stereotypes *

When will Labour MPs learn not to write for the _Scum_? But then didn't oor Jess go to Roop's Xmas bash last year? 

* As reported in Zelo Street: Jess Phillips - Murdoch’s Useful Idiot


----------



## The Flying Pig (Feb 6, 2018)

19force8 said:


> So
> 
> Jess Phillips: Rabble who invaded Rees-Mogg speech are a rabble who match stereotypes *
> 
> ...


This is just so dumb, but quite common of some clowns today, even reproducing quotes from this scum paper is an act of treason against all those that have suffered from it's bile. Some who say they are on the left need to think a bit deeper.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2018)

The Flying Pig said:


> Let me help you, think  SWP, then think where some of them are now, antifa now appears to be following the same pattern. I am only trying to help you as I already know how many have stayed true to their class.


Yeh. I've asked you to put up. You've blustered. Now it's time for you to shut up as it's plain you're just a windbag


----------



## The Flying Pig (Feb 6, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. I've asked you to put up. You've blustered. Now it's time for you to shut up as it's plain you're just a windbag


Ok grand dad you have a firm and stern way about you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2018)

The Flying Pig said:


> Ok grand dad you have a firm and stern way about you.


And you've a loose way about you, reminiscent of a stream of diarrhea


----------



## The Flying Pig (Feb 7, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> And you've a loose way about you, reminiscent of a stream of diarrhea


Keep on topic old man and have you gone all USA on us all of a sudden?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2018)

The Flying Pig said:


> Keep on topic old man and have you gone all USA on us all of a sudden?


You've nothing to say on this subject, you've refused to support your claims


----------



## RainbowTown (Feb 7, 2018)

Handbags at ten paces stuff, with everyone coming out of it looking like fools to be laughed at. Of course, in Rees-Mogg's case that's not hard to do, of course.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2018)

‘Shut up and die’: Pro-life politician’s home vandalized with spray paint, condoms


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2018)

Badgers said:


> ‘Shut up and die’: Pro-life politician’s home vandalized with spray paint, condoms


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## A380 (Aug 19, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


>


Has Mogg not got a telly then?


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 19, 2018)

Dunno but he's definitely a cunt


----------



## NoXion (Aug 19, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


>


 It's a uterus, not a clown car.


----------



## billbond (Aug 19, 2018)

what a lovely family picture


----------



## billbond (Aug 19, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Dunno but he's definitely a cunt



Takes one to know one
Just saying like


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 19, 2018)

billbond said:


> Takes one to know one
> Just saying like


Fuck off you prick 

You're a cunt and all


----------



## maomao (Aug 19, 2018)

billbond said:


> Takes one to know one
> Just saying like


I don't think twentythreedom actually knows him. He just thinks he's a cunt. And that you're a cunt. So two for two so far.


----------



## Smangus (Aug 19, 2018)

billbond said:


> what a lovely family picture



Goebbels lover then?


----------



## existentialist (Aug 19, 2018)

NoXion said:


> It's a uterus, not a clown car.


Proper ROFL


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


>


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 20, 2018)

Apparently he called his sixth child Sixtus -  I hope the kid gives him a slap for it when he grows up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> Apparently he called his sixth child Sixtus -  I hope the kid gives him a slap for it when he grows up.


Save some pity for septima and octavian


----------



## Poi E (Aug 20, 2018)

billbond said:


> Takes one to know one
> Just saying like



Unless you are a rich and powerful person, Rees Mogg stands opposed to your interests utterly.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 12, 2018)

Jacob Rees-Mogg’s KIDS targeted by vile protesters at their home


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 12, 2018)

Sounds more like Jacob brought his kids outside to see the protestors....


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 12, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Jacob Rees-Mogg’s KIDS targeted by vile protesters at their home



Difficult one, this. JRM is a vile cuntball and the protesters were correct to denounce him. But, you know... the kids.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 12, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Sounds more like Jacob brought his kids outside to see the protestors....



Ah, well... in that case, he's an even viler cuntball, then.


----------



## maomao (Sep 12, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Jacob Rees-Mogg’s KIDS targeted by vile protesters at their home


Fuck his kids.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 12, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Jacob Rees-Mogg’s KIDS targeted by vile protesters at their home


I don't like JRM but that was absolutely cringe-worthy from Bone.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 12, 2018)

I hope he knew how to console them. A chance for him to do some parenting at last, seeing as he seems to have outsourced most of it. I don't wish his children ill at all at the moment. When they become adults, there's not much chance they'll turn out okay. I'll hate them then.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 12, 2018)

Can we get rid of the Sun links?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 12, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I don't like JRM but that was absolutely cringe-worthy from Bone.



^ that


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 12, 2018)

maomao said:


> Fuck his kids.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 12, 2018)

Favelado said:


> I hope he knew how to console them. A chance for him to do some parenting at last, seeing as he seems to have outsourced most of it. I don't wish his children ill at all at the moment. When they become adults, there's not much chance they'll turn out okay. I'll hate them then.



Indeed. They're probably suffering enough with a fundamentalist shitbag as a dad.


----------



## maomao (Sep 12, 2018)

Ranbay said:


>


Figuratively.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2018)

nice present to the right wingers (and i include the blairites here) of more headlines about 'corynite attack dogs' and so on


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 12, 2018)

Or even 'Corbynite attacks Mogg' etc


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Or even 'Corbynite attacks Mogg' etc



'corbynite attack dogs chase mogg'

(ETA - JRM missed a trick - he should have climbed a tree to escape the protestors' attention and got a better photo opportunity)


----------



## billbond (Sep 12, 2018)

classy


----------



## Libertad (Sep 12, 2018)

billbond said:


> classy



gtf


----------



## GreatGutsby (Sep 12, 2018)

Jacob Rees-Mogg protester tells Brexiteer's children: 'Lots of people don’t like your daddy, do you know that?'

Some people regard this as 'child abuse'. Personally, I'd say it pales in comparison to the real child abuse that the likes of Rees Mogg have inflicted on working class children all over the country, just check Rees Mogg's voting record.


----------



## maomao (Sep 12, 2018)

GreatGutsby said:


> Jacob Rees-Mogg protester tells Brexiteer's children: 'Lots of people don’t like your daddy, do you know that?'
> 
> Some people regard this as 'child abuse'. Personally, I'd say that if it is then it pales in comparison to the real child abuse that the likes of Rees Mogg have inflicted on working class children all over the country, just check Rees Mogg's voting record.



Exactly. While we're umming and aahing over whether it's right or not for some kids to hear a colourfully phrased protest about their scumbag parent, Tories like their dad are ruining the lives of millions of kids across the country. Fuck his kids.


----------



## chilango (Sep 12, 2018)

billbond said:


> classy



Classy War-y actually.


----------



## chilango (Sep 12, 2018)

Rees Mogg himself seems to have it about right anyway...



> "I wouldn't get too excited about it."
> 
> He added: "It was a few anarchists who turned up and it wasn't very well organised. It wasn't terribly serious.
> 
> "I'd have preferred it if it hadn't happened but I don't want to get it out of perspective. I think much worse things happen to many other people."


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 12, 2018)

Just should have avoided speaking to the kids. The man was right there.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 12, 2018)

bit of a dick move and make you look like the worst sort of social justice warrior 
whats wrong with the good old half brick aimed at rees mogg traditional and gets the point across


----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 12, 2018)

plenty of grassy knolls in that part of Somerset, someone really should just cut to the chase.


----------



## billbond (Sep 13, 2018)

maomao said:


> Fuck his kids.



Nice


----------



## keybored (Sep 13, 2018)

mojo pixy said:


> plenty of grassy knolls in that part of Somerset



What, Westminster?


----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 13, 2018)

Other Home. Country pile Home, not tine hise Home.


----------



## GreatGutsby (Sep 13, 2018)

chilango said:


> Rees Mogg himself seems to have it about right anyway...


Yes, thanks to people like Rees Mogg, much worse has happened to others.


----------



## keybored (Sep 13, 2018)

mojo pixy said:


> Other Home. Country pile Home, not tine hise Home.


I know, it's only a couple of hills away from me. But this latest thing was in London.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 13, 2018)

He herded his kids out of the house knowing full well he’d get political capital from exposing them to the demonstration.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Sep 13, 2018)

On the one hand Bone is/was a dick. On the other so is/was R-M for repeatedly using his kids as props for photo opportunities, opening the door (literally!) for them to be exposed to this kind of treatment. Neither of them come out well from this skirmish in the class war.


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm surprised he was apparently able to come face-to-face with Rees-Mogg without calling him a cunt.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 13, 2018)

Irrelevant gesture politics imo.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> I'm surprised he was apparently able to come face-to-face with Rees-Mogg without calling him a cunt.


ian's not a one-insult man


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2018)

GreatGutsby said:


> Yes, thanks to people like Rees Mogg, much worse has happened to others.


even worse then being called sixtus 

if rees-mogg is prepared to do that to his own son - HIS OWN SON! - you know he'll do much, much worse to others.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> Just should have avoided speaking to the kids. The man was right there.


yeh, ian gave a display of unforgiveable rudeness by speaking about rm like he wasn't present.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 13, 2018)

Bone’s achieved nothing but making himself look like a knob. Media savvy he ain’t.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Bone’s achieved nothing but making himself look like a knob. Media savvy he ain’t.


shit happens. i never thought his appearance on the jonathan ross show went that well, but ib bounced back and he'll bounce back from this too: he's nothing if not resilient.

e2a: i really don't think it went as badly as you do.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 13, 2018)

Jon Bigger's written about it here:

Class War at the Rees-Mogg Residence – Media and MPs in Hyperbolic Rage


----------



## sim667 (Sep 13, 2018)

They shouldn't have targeted the children, they should have implemented a socio economic systems intended cause them hardship and disenfranchisement.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2018)

sim667 said:


> They shouldn't have targeted the children, they should have implemented a socio economic systems intended cause them hardship and disenfranchisement.


all the rees-mogg children can help their ma and pa excavate the south atlantic canal network.


----------



## GreatGutsby (Sep 14, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> Just should have avoided speaking to the kids. The man was right there.


I really don't get the outrage over that. The Rees Mogg family knew of that protest three weeks in advance and it shows in the video, they are clearly relaxed and not at all intimidated, even the children are smiling and laughing. They are not distressed at all. I call snowflakes on this nonsense! If people really cared about children then they would do something about the real suffering that working class kids are going through thanks to politicians like Rees Mogg, not worry about some toff's privileged, pampered family.


----------



## chilango (Sep 14, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> all the rees-mogg children can help their ma and pa excavate the south atlantic canal network.



Nah. Their experience will be useful to me at my governor's residence in Grytviken (or Stromness if the other exiled Tories can refurb the Norwegian villa there to my standards.)


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2018)

chilango said:


> Nah. Their experience will be useful to me at my governor's residence in Grytviken (or Stromness if the other exiled Tories can refurb the Norwegian villa there to my standards.)


 all you'll need to do is call out a number between one and eight


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2018)

Where am I? 
A Somerset village
What do you want?
Subjugation
Well you won't get it!
By hook or by crook, we will
Who are you?
I am Rees Mogg the Second
Who is number one?
You are number Sixtus
I am not a number! I am a free man!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 14, 2018)

after seeing all the shithouse liberals line up to solemn face condemn the action I now endorse it fully.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 14, 2018)

This made me feel uncomfortable. An error of judgement on CW's part.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2018)

TopCat said:


> This made me feel uncomfortable. An error of judgement on CW's part.


should have gone down in larger numbers: publicity needs to be improved.


----------



## cantsin (Sep 14, 2018)

chilango said:


> Rees Mogg himself seems to have it about right anyway...



and fairplay to the cartoon aristo bore, he took same approach when heckled at some meeting last yr - as all the usual suspects virtue signalled furiously, he (rightly ) brushed it aside


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 14, 2018)

TopCat said:


> This made me feel uncomfortable. An error of judgement on CW's part.



Massively, but hardly out of keeping with their form. It's no more embarrassing than what the SWP  or various student radicals get up to in the name of the movement I guess. But still embarassing if someone at work asks you if that's the kind of thing you agree with etc. 

I was a bit surprised to see Bone asked the nanny if she was paid enough, seemed like that was a fairly clear red line for any activist, you don't put someone you don't know on the spot in front of their boss. But then I doubt CW care very much about what the labour movement thinks about this stuff.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> I was a bit surprised to see Bone asked the nanny if she was paid enough, seemed like that was a fairly clear red line for any activist, you don't put someone you don't know on the spot in front of their boss. But then I doubt CW care very much about what the labour movement thinks about this stuff.


This was the bit that did it for me.

Don't give a shit about shouting at the kids. It's not great, but meh, not that bothered. 

But giving the nanny shit, absolutely wrong.


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 14, 2018)

GreatGutsby said:


> I really don't get the outrage over that. The Rees Mogg family knew of that protest three weeks in advance and it shows in the video, they are clearly relaxed and not at all intimidated, even the children are smiling and laughing. They are not distressed at all. I call snowflakes on this nonsense! If people really cared about children then they would do something about the real suffering that working class kids are going through thanks to politicians like Rees Mogg, not worry about some toff's privileged, pampered family.



Tactically I mean.  Rees Mogg is a millionaire plutocrat toff who hides his money offshore and is part of the global elite he affects to despise.  Put that to him. Ask him about the Paradise Papers.

It was an open goal and Bone punted it about 50 feet over the crossbar.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 14, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> Tactically I mean.  Rees Mogg is a millionaire plutocrat toff who hides his money offshore and is part of the global elite he affects to despise.  Put that to him. Ask him about the Paradise Papers.
> 
> It was an open goal and Bone punted it about 50 feet over the crossbar.



That's what you think should have happend? Is this a joke? Is this you free of anti-fascism? This liberal green shit?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 14, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> Tactically I mean.  Rees Mogg is a millionaire plutocrat toff who hides his money offshore and is part of the global elite he affects to despise.  Put that to him. Ask him about the Paradise Papers.
> 
> It was an open goal and Bone punted it about 50 feet over the crossbar.



The left are generally good at that. Just look at how masked up anti-fascists make the rest look - like we’re about to do a bank job using high explosives!

Class War have always been good (the best?) at getting issues into the newspapers. And what the whingers fail to remember is they’re basically from the street theatre tradition as opposed to the ‘propaganda of the deed’ bomb making mentalists.


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 14, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> That's what you think should have happend? Is this a joke? Is this you free of anti-fascism? This liberal green shit?



What do you think should have happened?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 14, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> What do you think should have happened?


Where? This defensive retort is part of the problem.


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 14, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Where? This defensive retort is part of the problem.



At this protest? O.k we could start by saying that picketing RMs house with 3 weeks notice was a duff idea in the first place.

However if you had the chance to put the man on the spot and someone was filming it what would you do/say?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 14, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> At this protest? O.k we could start by saying that picketing RMs house with 3 weeks notice was a duff idea in the first place.
> 
> However if you had the chance to put the man on the spot and someone was filming it what would you do/say?



Job already done. You have everyone’s attention.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 14, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> At this protest? O.k we could start by saying that picketing RMs house with 3 weeks notice was a duff idea in the first place.
> 
> However if you had the chance to put the man on the spot and someone was filming it what would you do/say?


I have no problem with ian's response. Your wider more effective response =


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 14, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> I have no problem with ian's response. Your wider more effective response =



"Lots of people hate your Daddy". 10/10


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 14, 2018)

Oh fuck, the left is dead.


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 14, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Oh fuck, the left is dead.



Only just noticed?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 14, 2018)

A great action, symbolically at their feet. Poor doors, you loved that - it was simple. This time it became real and you bottled it. Mogg didn't.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 14, 2018)

Red Sky isn’t left though. Just anti-fascist. Like Cameron.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> A great action, symbolically at their feet. Poor doors, you loved that - it was simple. This time it became real and you bottled it. Mogg didn't.


You win some and you lose some: fair play to Ian for having a go. Most people carping do fuck all themselves, the easiest way to stay ideologically pure


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 14, 2018)

cantsin said:


> and fairplay to the cartoon aristo bore, he took same approach when heckled at some meeting last yr - as all the usual suspects virtue signalled furiously, he (rightly ) brushed it aside


That's his thing. He enters situations in the knowledge that others will scream outrage about it the most minor stuff, then denies that he was ever bothered at all, carefully not contradicting the outrage merchants.


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 15, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Red Sky isn’t left though. Just anti-fascist. Like Cameron.



The parallels are remarkable it's true.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 15, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> You win some and you lose some: fair play to Ian for having a go. Most people carping do fuck all themselves, the easiest way to stay ideologically pure



What was he having a go at doing though?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> What was he having a go at doing though?


A demonstration outside Jacob Rees-Mogg's house


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 15, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> A demonstration outside Jacob Rees-Mogg's house



He should have shot the kids whilst burning Mogg's entrails having first decapitated Mrs Mogg. Would have stopped the darlings from having heard nasty things about their Papa.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> He should have shot the kids whilst burning Mogg's entrails having first decapitated Mrs Mogg. Would have stopped the darlings form having heard nasty things about their Papa.


Yeh it's obvious in hindsight


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 15, 2018)

I can see how people might be uneasy about this, but what should Bone have done when the kids were paraded in front of him?

_Including_ them has upsides and downsides but he did an OK job of explaining to the kids (that had been invited out to the protest) why it was happening. 

That's better than giving up or continuing to give Mogg both barrels as if the kids weren't there.


----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 15, 2018)

Always pro CW, always anti Rees-Mogg of any age. IB would have had to do far, far worse than _omg he talked to some posh kids_ to make me see this as A Bad Thing.

Absurd fucking ''controversy'' IMO.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 15, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> A demonstration outside Jacob Rees-Mogg's house



About what? For what purpose?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 15, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> About what? For what purpose?



He employs a 74-year-old nanny maid on less than minimum wage who is still wiping the arses of posh kids instead of enjoying retirement.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 15, 2018)

Also to wind up JRM, get loads of press coverage, be the subject of conversations up and down the country - and presumably have a laugh doing it.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 15, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Also to wind up JRM, get loads of press coverage, be the subject of conversations up and down the country - and presumably have a laugh doing it.



A fair answer but JRM doesn't look too fussed about it and I can't say I have a lot of time for Bone's need for attention, or his idea of fun.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Sep 15, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> A fair answer but JRM doesn't look too fussed about it and I can't say I have a lot of time for Bone's need for attention, or his idea of fun.



Bones comments (most regarding pay & conditions) were printed full in the S*n. Some folk may read read it and think Bone has a point. Job done.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 15, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> A fair answer but JRM doesn't look too fussed about it and I can't say I have a lot of time for Bone's need for attention, or his idea of fun.



An interesting answer that you’ve framed by concentrating on those directly involved rather than the wider message.

Are you a Trot?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 15, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> An interesting answer that you’ve framed by concentrating on those directly involved rather than the wider message.
> 
> Are you a Trot?



I mean I think my point was that it's not an effective way to get a message across. But yes, I'm in the SP.

I prefer Leninist though.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 15, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> I mean I think my point was that it's not an effective way to get a message across. But yes, I'm in the SP.
> 
> I prefer Leninist though.



You’re even further away from WC engagement than CW are then.
Not really a great position to be crowing from, regardless of how terrible you think it went.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 15, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> You’re even further away from WC engagement than CW are then.
> Not really a great position to be crowing from, regardless of how terrible you think it went.



Think we'll agree to disagree here.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 15, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Think we'll agree to disagree here.



Why, what are you even doing? 
Don’t bang on about trades unions you’ve latched onto.


----------



## tim (Sep 15, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> A fair answer but JRM doesn't look too fussed about it and I can't say I have a lot of time for Bone's need for attention, or his idea of fun.



Everyone including Nanny and the children seemed to be having fun. Moggy and Bone should form a double act and tour the post-brexit reopened variety theatres.

Ian would have, of course, have to find a suitably urchinesque mini-Bone if he wanted to jeepbup with his new partner


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 15, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Why, what are you even doing?
> Don’t bang on about trades unions you’ve latched onto.



Satisfied enough with my contribution not to give much of a fuck about your questions to be honest. Particularly if you don't think workplace organising counts.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Sep 16, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Satisfied enough with my contribution not to give much of a fuck about your questions to be honest. Particularly if you don't think workplace organising counts.



Funny then that Bone in the last few days has managed to get a direct anti-austerity, pay & conditions highlighting message, via one of the largest UK circulation newspapers, into more workplaces than the entire SP have had hot dinners.


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 16, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Why, what are you even doing?



What are you even doing? Apart from moaning on here?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 16, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> What are you even doing? Apart from moaning on here?



Opening a gym for balaclava enthusiasts.


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 16, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Opening a gym for balaclava enthusiasts.



AKA fuck all...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 16, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> AKA fuck all...



Regardless of what I am or aren’t doing, I’m not the one hurling criticisms at someone who was doing something, is the point.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 16, 2018)

sunnysidedown said:


> Funny then that Bone in the last few days has managed to get a direct anti-austerity, pay & conditions highlighting message, via one of the largest UK circulation newspapers, into more workplaces than the entire SP have had hot dinners.



This might be rampantly sceptical on my part but I'm not convinced of a propaganda strategy which is reliant on the S*n to deliver an anti-austerity message to the working class. Sorry for the lack of faith comrade.



Magnus McGinty said:


> Regardless of what I am or aren’t doing, I’m not the one hurling criticisms at someone who was doing something, is the point.



For clarity mate - I do workplace organising which Ian Bone would think pointless and irrelevant, and he does cartoonish stunts I think are pointless and irrelevant. It's a fair exchange.

You are yourself now hurling criticisms at someone who is doing something though. Is it ok when you do it?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 16, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> For clarity mate - I do workplace organising which Ian Bone would think pointless and irrelevant, and he does cartoonish stunts I think are pointless and irrelevant. It's a fair exchange.
> 
> You are yourself now hurling criticisms at someone who is doing something though. Is it ok when you do it?



Asking you what you do equates to hurling criticism? You’ll have to show your workings there.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 16, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> For clarity mate - I do workplace organising which Ian Bone would think pointless and irrelevant, and he does cartoonish stunts I think are pointless and irrelevant. It's a fair exchange.



Why are you so convinced Ian bone would find that pointless and irrelevant?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 16, 2018)

I’ve seen CW activists supporting United Voices of the World pickets, so they can’t find it that boring and irrelevant.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 16, 2018)

I doubt CW would try and flood the managerial positions in unions though like Trots tend to do.


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 16, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Regardless of what I am or aren’t doing, I’m not the one hurling criticisms at someone who was doing something, is the point.



People in grass houses shouldn't get stoned.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 16, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Why are you so convinced Ian bone would find that pointless and irrelevant?



Purely based on speeches and things he's written I've seen, I don't think he has a very positive view of TUC affiliate unions or the lay rep structures within them. I think some of the things I do, like negotiations with local management or representing members, he would consider not confrontational enough to be worth doing. I'm not suggesting that's true of all the CW periphery though. 



Magnus McGinty said:


> I’ve seen CW activists supporting United Voices of the World pickets, so they can’t find it that boring and irrelevant.



Possibly IB might like some kinds of workplace organising though. 



Magnus McGinty said:


> I doubt CW would try and flood the managerial positions in unions though like Trots tend to do.



But not the managerial kind of workplace organising, which maybe is a reference to unelected bureaucrats or overpaid FTO's or maybe just to people like me with 3 hours a week facility time. Who knows?


----------



## gosub (Sep 16, 2018)

mojo pixy said:


> Always pro CW, always anti Rees-Mogg of any age. IB would have had to do far, far worse than _omg he talked to some posh kids_ to make me see this as A Bad Thing.
> 
> Absurd fucking ''controversy'' IMO.


Far far worse than turning up at someones work, antagonising their employer and telling someone they have Stockholm syndrome for not joining HIS choice of union?  I'm all ears


----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 16, 2018)

gosub said:


> I'm all ears



Then let's hope IB does another action personally, soon. See where this old slippery slope leads...


----------



## chilango (Sep 16, 2018)

Ian Bone doing his thing isn't stopping anyone else doing theirs.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 16, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Purely based on speeches and things he's written I've seen, I don't think he has a very positive view of TUC affiliate unions or the lay rep structures within them.



So you've not read much of what he's written then I take it. Because he's been pretty clear about having a very positive view of TUC branches and lay reps that get their finger out (eg. the printers, or the NUM) for most of the last 50 years. He's not a fan of careerism or service unionism, but frankly who is (other than careerists)? Try Bash The Rich if you want to opine about his actual views rather than just making assumptions.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 16, 2018)

The Sun here, showing how outraged it is about people "bullying" kids by er... trying to bully an old man?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 16, 2018)

Rob Ray said:


> So you've not read much of what he's written then I take it. Because he's been pretty clear about having a very positive view of TUC branches and lay reps that get their finger out (eg. the printers, or the NUM) for most of the last 50 years. He's not a fan of careerism or service unionism, but frankly who is (other than careerists)? Try Bash The Rich if you want to opine about his actual views rather than just making assumptions.



Fair enough, he's just never come across to me as having much interest but I'll take your word for it. The blurb to that book sounds pretty fucking out there to be fair but if you say so...



Rob Ray said:


> The Sun here, showing how outraged it is about people "bullying" kids by er... trying to bully an old man?
> 
> View attachment 147191



I mean, can't have it both ways, if the kids are a legitimate target then so is he, old though he may be.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 16, 2018)

billbond said:


> classy


I'd stick to commenting on things you know something about.

"Classy" isn't one of them.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 16, 2018)

billbond said:


> Nice


Again, stick to talking about what you know about.

"Nice" isn't in it


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 16, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Fair enough, he's just never come across to me as having much interest but I'll take your word for it. The blurb to that book sounds pretty fucking out there to be fair but if you say so...



I made no comment at all on how "out there" or not it was, but it's his biography, hence it being a good source to work from if you wish to continue trying to explain his politics to the rest of us. As opposed to trying to do so having seemingly read nothing much.



> I mean, can't have it both ways, if the kids are a legitimate target then so is he, old though he may be.



That's an interesting reversal of "if kids aren't a legitimate target why would a pensioner be", it's genuinely been a while since I've seen someone reduced to defending the Sun's editorial process.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 16, 2018)

Rob Ray said:


> That's an interesting reversal of "if kids aren't a legitimate target why would a pensioner be", it's genuinely been a while since I've seen someone reduced to defending the Sun's editorial process.



I'm not defending the S*n, but the consensus seems to be the aim of the stunt is to get coverage in rabid right wing tabloids, in which case it's not bullying, it's sticking it to the man achieved, maaan. If the goal is negative attention from right wing rags then you can't really then claim it's bullying.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 17, 2018)

You're not getting me. I'm not actually calling Ian Bone a victim or demanding that the Sun behave itself (as though it ever would), I'm mocking the bizarre hypocritical parody of a moral high horse that it's performing.


----------



## charlie mowbray (Sep 17, 2018)

I've been on UVW pickets with IB, so.. And forget about a member of a group that included Tommy Sheridan and Steve Nally ( Nally is still a member of SP) who denounced poll tax rioters and called for them to be grassed up


----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 17, 2018)

Rob Ray said:


> The Sun here, showing how outraged it is about people "bullying" kids by er... trying to bully an old man?
> 
> View attachment 147191



''...hid inside leaving a woman to do the shouting...''

The deep rooted sexism in that image is really fucking depressing. I know its that rag, but still.


----------



## LDC (Sep 17, 2018)

What's with all this 'legitimate target' nonsense talk? FFS, he made a few barbed quips to them, not attempted a assassination. Have some of you even watched the video, nobody looked intimidated or even upset.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 17, 2018)

On reflection, maybe the kids will grow up to reject religion and elitism in all its forms and become a force for good in this wicked world.


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 17, 2018)

Anarchist Communist Group article “Won’t somebody please think of the children!” Class War and Rees-Mogg – Anarchist Communist Group


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 18, 2018)

Serge Forward said:


> Anarchist Communist Group article “Won’t somebody please think of the children!” Class War and Rees-Mogg – Anarchist Communist Group



_Those who have chosen not to talk about this issue but instead choose to condemn the group for a cynically manufactured non-issue (Rees-Mogg’s children), have instead made their own political choice._

Meh. I think you can be concerned about the issue *and* the treatment of the children (by the protesters and/or the hateful Mogg).


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 19, 2018)

I suppose you could, if Class War had been targeting Rees Mogg's kids, as the bosses' media would have us believe. They weren't.


----------



## LDC (Sep 19, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> _Those who have chosen not to talk about this issue but instead choose to condemn the group for a cynically manufactured non-issue (Rees-Mogg’s children), have instead made their own political choice._
> 
> Meh. I think you can be concerned about the issue *and* the treatment of the children (by the protesters and/or the hateful Mogg).



Treatment of the children? FFS, they just heard someone moan a bit. Get some perspective.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 19, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Treatment of the children? FFS, they just heard someone moan a bit. Get some perspective.


Yeh nothing compared to what they get at home or school


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 19, 2018)

Serge Forward said:


> I suppose you could, if Class War had been targeting Rees Mogg's kids, as the bosses' media would have us believe. They weren't.



Well, fair enough. I wasn't there. Still, play the man, not his kids etc.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 19, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Treatment of the children? FFS, they just heard someone moan a bit. Get some perspective.



As I said, I wasn't there.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 19, 2018)

If only some video footage existed. FFS.


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2018)

lol


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 19, 2018)

killer b said:


> lol



Is it funny? I guess so, I'm quite happy to see Mogg villified in print and in public. Just don't care for seeing the kids involved - no matter who dragged them into it, that's all.


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2018)

Have you watched the video?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 19, 2018)

killer b said:


> Have you watched the video?



Afriad not, I wasn't aware there was a video.I try to avoid looking at that man's face. It makes me angry!


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2018)

Well, there is a video. I recommend you watch it if you want to have an informed discussion on this topic.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 19, 2018)

killer b said:


> Well, there is a video. I recommend you watch it if you want to have an informed discussion on this topic.



It might upset me, so Id' rather trust the informed opinion here. If you say the kids are fine and all that, cool.


----------



## LDC (Sep 19, 2018)

Brilliant!

Not watched a few minutes of footage, disgusted at the horror of it all.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Sep 19, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> It might upset me, so Id' rather trust the informed opinion here.



Everything that is wrong with the world summed up in one sentence.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 19, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> It might upset me


Why do you think that? 

It’s true, you do get to see Rees Mogg. But you can always turn it off if it gets too much for you.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 19, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> Not watched a few minutes of footage, disgusted at the horror of it all.



Have you watched footage of every single thing that's ever made you angry/questioning/confused in your entire existence?

Rees Mogg disgusts me - do I have to watch the flippingg video to confirm this


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 19, 2018)

What a pathetic wriggle. You were talking about 'the treatment of the children' not your dislike of mogg.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 19, 2018)

sunnysidedown said:


> Everything that is wrong with the world summed up in one sentence.



So I shouldn't trust the informed opinion here . Very confusing.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 3, 2021)

Stalking Nicky Campbell


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 3, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> So I shouldn't trust the informed opinion here . Very confusing.



Trust no-one. Not even yourself.

You idiot.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 3, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Stalking Nicky Campbell




Two cunts not wearing masks on public transport.


----------

